# F.D.A., and new sticks???



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

So a couple of Saturday's ago I am at a local Cigar club _event with a manufactures representative present_, and I pop the question. I hear you are coming out with a couple of new lines.

He replies no what we are doing is expanding distribution of some Cigars that had limited east coast distribution only. Then he mention the new F.D.A. Rules, and nothing new will be released until the rules are firm in place.

So I am wondering how, or how come STG _Scandavian Tabacco Group_ aka General Cigar has got around the rules, and recently released Cohiba Blue?

I subscribe to the Half-Wheel Newsletter, read it daily, and notice other manufactures are not worried about the F.D.A, and are releasing new Cigars this year.

Maybe this Miami based company who's representative I was talking with, is just not big enough to start a fight with the F.D.A.

Anyone know how some Cigar companies are getting around the new regulations?


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

As I understand it, its not that you can't introduce new products, - its that they need to be subjected to an expensive approval process. If you're a Big Dog, you have a considerable advantage over small competitors (such as boutique cigar companies). 
This strategy has been used in many industries (regional banking, for example). The spin is that "it's to protect the public". But, usually it's really about the money. Both for the big companies that directly benefit, and the politicians whose election campaign coffers are enriched.

Don't quote me on this. This is what I read when they were first proposing the new regs last year. Pre-election, everything was kinda in the air. They still are. Who knows how this'll all sort itself out. - - 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Bruced said:


> So a couple of Saturday's ago I am at a local Cigar club _event with a manufactures representative present_, and I pop the question. I hear you are coming out with a couple of new lines.
> 
> He replies no what we are doing is expanding distribution of some Cigars that had limited east coast distribution only. Then he mention the new F.D.A. Rules, and nothing new will be released until the rules are firm in place.
> 
> ...


I'm sure someone more informed than me will clairify. The Regs are not in effect yet, I'm sure that there are a few companies gambling that they either won't be enforced or will be struck down altogether. Last summer there was a rush to 'release' new product to the market before the cutoff date even if that meant sending out one box of cigars to a retailer, a lot of these blends weren't ready but it bought them some time.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Keep in mind too that Congress didn't sit down and write a bunch of new laws. The cigar and pipe baccy industries went along for decades without the requirements (that we've heard about) of the new regs. - - These regs were put forward by bureaucrats in the FDA. Where the idea came from before that ? We don't really know. 

Its called 'administrative law'. A new reg is proposed and after a certain time period when the public can comment, it is enacted. Often the public doesn't know about the proposed reg, and often it is enacted even if public commentary is running against it. They don't need to follow the public's desires. So, if a very small population is impacted, they get bulldozed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

